# Интернет > Графика >  Фотошоп

## EweX

Уважаемые пользователи форума, помогите с основами в фотошопе.
Кто может помочь разобраться, чтобы рисовать профессионально.
Может быть у кого-то есть, какие-либо материалы по этому?

----------


## Льдинка

ну смотря что именно тебе нужно, и какая версия фотошопа у тебя)
а так, в нете полно разных уроков)

----------


## -=DroN=-

> Уважаемые пользователи форума, помогите с основами в фотошопе.
> Кто может помочь разобраться, чтобы рисовать профессионально.


ИМХО ниодин даже супер уважаемый пользователь не научит тебя рисовать сразу профессионально на это уйдут месяцы!
Пробуй видео уроки от Бондаренко и от Игоря Ульмана очень много в них полезного.
а по версиям (но это опяь же имхо) 9 или 10.
последняя CS4 как мне показалась  немного туповата

----------


## IMPERIAL

Вот тебе парочка сайтов с уроками. Смотри. Рисуй. Научишься со временем если будет желание.

*Ссылки:*
1 ссылка2 ссылка3 ссылка
_ЗЫ: Есть конечно и другие сайты. Их множество. Другие уроки. Вобщем сам смотри. Понравиться или нет._

----------


## IIhorSIS

Говорит и показывает Фотошоп 1.0
Учиться работе в Фотошоп можно по-разному. Одни предпочитают учебное видео, другие ну никак не могут без старой доброй книги. Видео быстрее ответит на вопрос как, текст доходчивее объяснит зачем. А что если объединить эти подходы? - задумался однажды автор и сочинил видео-книгу. 

Каждый урок сопровождается в ней флэш-роликом, что позволяет любителям видео при просмотре иногда поглядывать в текст, а книголюбам сверяться при чтении с видео-иллюстрацией. Схватываете всё на лету и хотите выучить Фотошоп за три часа? Разверните ролики во весь экран и смотрите в режиме нон-стоп как один полнометражный фильм.

Но видео-книга - это нечто большее, чем два в одном. Текст и видео тесно связаны между собой. Щёлкнув подчёркнутое слово, можно открыть иллюстрирующий его кадр фильма, найдя ключевое слово в субтитрах, можно сразу перейти к соответствующему фрагменту ролика и добавить его в закладки.

Предлагаемый курс включает все основные техники Фотошоп - методы цветовой и тональной коррекции, работу со слоями, трансформации, техники выделения и маскирования, особенности Веб-графики и автоматизацию с помощью операций. Кроме того, предлагаются некоторые практических решения для фотографов-любителей и профессионалов.
*Год выхода:* 2008
*Автор:* Андрей Дубровский
(cертифицированный эксперт по Adobe Photoshop)
*Платформа:* Windows 98/2000/XP/Vista
*Интерфейс:* Русский
*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------


## Spirit DEAD

Уроков по Photoshop очень и очень много... 
как уже выше указывались разные сайты с уроками.. Есть куча так же разнообразных видео уроков не только выше указанного. Хотя предожить ссылку не могу, поэтому качайте выше))

P.S.: Самый лучшие уроки это личная фантазия, а уроки должны лиш показывать разнообразные секреты для выполнение того или иного действия.. тупо выучить пару уроков пускай и создание их будет крутое или даже фантастичное, но необходимо все же их применять в любом случай когда необходимо

----------


## Big Smoker

> Игоря Ульмана


Мммм, у него уже для тех, кто изучил хотя бы основы.



> последняя CS4 как мне показалась немного туповата


Она и от CS3 ничем практически то и не отличается. Я ей пользуюсь.

----------


## Dude

заходи сюда 
сам уже больше года пользуюсь. оттуда можно и кисти скачать, и рамочки, и техника пользования разными прибамбасамии, и видео-уроки (для этого правда зарегестрироваться нужно). чего там только нет. если появляются новые уроки - их прям на мыло могут скинуть. ..много там всего интересного. а главное: наглядно и доступно! :dance:

----------


## yudzhin

> заходи сюда 
> сам уже больше года пользуюсь. оттуда можно и кисти скачать, и рамочки, и техника пользования разными прибамбасамии, и видео-уроки (для этого правда зарегестрироваться нужно). чего там только нет. если появляются новые уроки - их прям на мыло могут скинуть. ..много там всего интересного. а главное: наглядно и доступно! :dance:


Подтверждаю сайт отменный,сам получаю их рассылку каждую неделю с новым уроком.Доступно и качественно

----------


## Dezire

А по этим видеоурокам научиться с нуля можно?

----------


## Dude

> А по этим видеоурокам научиться с нуля можно?


да, там есть несколько уровней: от новичка до профессионала. Главное не просто тупо совершат действия, а запоминать, что к чему :)

----------


## Dezire

Много времени занимает редактирование одной фотографии? У новичка

----------


## Dude

> Много времени занимает редактирование одной фотографии? У новичка


смотря как редактировать будете :)
если прыщики да круги под глаза ми убрать - недолго, а если что-нибудь грандиозное задумали, повозиться придется :)

----------


## женя_трофимин

Ох, ну это все равно что спрашивать типа "Кто знает английский - научите и меня пожалуйста". Это ж целый мир. Ну и гугл в помощь, разумеется...

----------


## velcain

Видеоуроков полно на ютубе. особо на форуме не научишься( тоьлко если конкретные вопросы интересуют

----------


## Михаил29

Не люблю фотошоп!

----------


## Kot 69

Вышел в инет с включённым фотошопом. В результате программа запуска фотошопа блокируется. Подозреваю " Адобовцы" запустили какой то файл на блокировку работы ломаного фотошопа .Если кто сталкивался с этой бедой помогите пожалуйста определить этот файл и где он находится!? Какие решения этого вопроса?

----------


## dangler

Для начала изучите работу всего с 2 инструментами - клон штамп и хелинг браш - уже сможете замазать лишние мелкие предметы, царапины, прыщики, трещины и т.д. Потом слои, хот 1-2 слоя - уже сможете вырезать предметы на другой фон, пририсовывать предметы делать коллажи. Делайте автокривые, автоуровни. Ну и как добавлять-менять текст, сможете добавлять надписи. По больше части уже хватит для большинства бытовых нужд.

----------

